# FreeBSD Forum not loading on Firefox



## Samer (Jul 15, 2015)

Is anyone else getting issues loading the forum from Firefox? I tried disabling my HTTPS finder, but still can't access it.

The error I get is:


----------



## hitest (Jul 15, 2015)

All fine here.  I am viewing this forum using Firefox.


----------



## protocelt (Jul 15, 2015)

Try creating a new Firefox profile and trying again. If it works, you'll have to find the configuration change or extension causing it in the original profile. The latest Firefox in the ports tree should be able to reach the forums without any modification at all.


----------



## alphaniner (Jul 15, 2015)

I get a similar error in FF for certain sites that are blocked by the company firewall.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 15, 2015)

What version of Firefox? 

You may want to see https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/problem-with-forum-access.51837


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jul 16, 2015)

I got this on another site yesterday. Restarted FF and it worked again.


----------



## Samer (Jul 16, 2015)

junovitch said:


> What version of Firefox?


I'm running the latest FF (39.0). Based on that link, they're saying my system isn't running the latest cryptography protocol. I can access it just fine using Chrome on the same system.


----------



## recluce (Jul 29, 2015)

I had a similar issue in Opera Classic. Turned out that TLS 1.1 and 1.2 were not enabled - the FreeBSD forums apparently don't accept SSL or TLS 1.0 any more (good). So check you Firefox config, maybe it is the same problem.


----------



## protocelt (Jul 29, 2015)

I just ran into this on one of my boxes I haven't updated for a while the other day. I deleted all browser cookies after updating Firefox, and could connect to the FreeBSD Forums fine afterward. I don't know if this will work for everyone/anyone else with this particular problem but thought I would share what worked for me.


----------

